# Moboot issue



## rtruesdale (Oct 2, 2011)

I have changed from one android install (Evervolv) to another (cyanogenmod) and now have two entries in Moboot. I installed cyanogenmod after formatting everything except WebOS. The default boot is to Evervolv which is not valid any longer.

My question is how do i "wipe" / "format" everything and get back to square one with Moboot to rebuilt android? done it twice but the evervolv entry and partition still seems to be there (kinda).

Rebuilding is easy but wiping is not working completely.

suggestions???


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If the Evervolv Rom is not named CyanogenMod, then you will have to manually remove it from the /boot partition. After doing that it will not show up on the Moboot menu. You will probably have to reinstall the CM ROM and gapps. Just flash them from ClockworkMod.


----------



## rtruesdale (Oct 2, 2011)

i ended up using webos doctor and reinitializing my hp touchpad. could not figure out how to remove from the boot partition. reinstalled moboot, clockwork, etc.

All good except my default boot is now webos and not android. at least its a working default os


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If you had only asked, I could have told you how to delete that file from the /boot folder. Use the link below to download a flashable zip that will change the default boot OS.

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/misc/update-boot-cm-default.zip

Flash this zip file using clockworkmod, just like you would a Rom or gapps zip.

And for future reference the only reason one should use WebOS Doctor is if WebOS will not boot. You run the risk of more issues running it unnecessarily.

And before you do anything else, make a Nandroid backup and save a copy of it on your PC for safety. And anytime you plan on doing anything to your install besides installing a game from the Play Store, make a new backup!


----------



## rtruesdale (Oct 2, 2011)

you wouldn't believe the research (and obviously incorrect asks) to get to your simple solution. everyone asks about this Moboot issue and no simple answer could i find.

huge thanks. will give this a try.


----------

